# Gender



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi guys ...i bought a 4th budgie ...i have 3 females ..and the 2 bonded the 3rd "rey" was being bullied ...so bought a 4th to hopefully bond with Rey..and after doing research on ur site..I hope I choose correctly 😳...can u please tell me if my new budgie is female ...her name is Fa
Here's picture


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is definitely a Beautiful little GIRL!

Have you named her "Fa" ?*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Omg I was so scared cause ..I just seen another post with the cere violet like fa's and it said a boy ...phew that scared me thanks for the quick response ....
My four budgies are name doh...rey ...mi ..fa phew thank u

We like music lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well, to me the cere looks very whitish on my computer screen. Is it a translucent pinkish purple color or is it whitish?
Maybe you'd better post another couple of pictures taken in natural light. Try to get the cere from the front if you can.
Now you've made ME nervous!!*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Here is another picture ...are u sure female ..sorry thanks iwas








.panicking


















Here is a couple more flash went off ....female?



StarlingWings said:


> She is very young so the lilac that can be seen with the flash seems most likely like remnants of the "baby cere" color.
> 
> I do think at this time that she is female. In a few weeks if you posted another photo or two that would help confirm!


Thank you I will post a pic again in a couple weeks

The colour I see with my eyes is definitely lilac .. with definite white circles around nostril holes ...is that normal for a young female


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Still looks female to me but let's see what @wmcburke and @StarlingWings have to say.
I don't want to be responsible for giving you inaccurate information -- now I'm worried I may be wrong!
It looks like the last two pictures were taken with flash.

If the cere is a dark blueish color on the bottom then you may well have a male.
Flash washes out the color. That's why it is important the pictures be taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight.

My computer doesn't give me the best color representation so...*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Still looks female to me but let's see what @wmcburke and @StarlingWings have to say.
> I don't want to be responsible for giving you inaccurate information -- now I'm worried I may be wrong!
> It looks like the last two pictures were taken with flash.
> 
> ...


The cere looks lilac to me ...with white around the nostrils



horribleyear20 said:


> The cere looks lilac to me ...with white around the nostrils


 here's a picture taken earlier 
flash didn't go off....its dark up here in Canada already ..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is very young so the lilac that can be seen with the flash seems most likely like remnants of the "baby cere" color. 

I do think at this time that she is female. In a few weeks if you posted another photo or two that would help confirm!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes; males do not have defined circles of white around their nostrils!


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

But you still feel she's a girl ...at this point... with lilac



StarlingWings said:


> Yes; males do not have defined circles of white around their nostrils!


Thank you sorry I read that wrong ..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Phew! I feel better now that Star has confirmed my thoughts that Fa is female!!*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Phew! I feel better now that Star has confirmed my thoughts that Fa is female!!*


thank you so much ....


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi ..OK here is q couple of daylight pictures of Fa...maybe show gender clearer

















And one more of Fa


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry tried to open last nights conversation...couldn't get it to open ...but I was asked to send a daylight picture of my new budgie Fa .... you guys believed her to be a girl..but wanted to see a daylight picture ..so here is a couple


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry tried to open last nights conversation...couldn't get it to open ...but I was asked to send a daylight picture of my new budgie Fa .... you guys believed her to be a girl..but wanted to see a daylight picture ..so here is a couple
View attachment 260258

View attachment 260257


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Phew! I feel better now that Star has confirmed my thoughts that Fa is female!!*


Here is the daylight pictures you requested ......you guys sounded pretty sure she was female....I will send again I'm couple weeks ...here's pics
















in daylight


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She still looks female to me  I'll look forward to the photos in a few weeks as well to confirm~


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Great thank u


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Still looks female to me as well!*


----------



## wwmills4 (Nov 2, 2021)

horribleyear20 said:


> Hi guys ...i bought a 4th budgie ...i have 3 females ..and the 2 bonded the 3rd "rey" was being bullied ...so bought a 4th to hopefully bond with Rey..and after doing research on ur site..I hope I choose correctly 😳...can u please tell me if my new budgie is female ...her name is Fa
> Here's picture
> View attachment 260237


Are the first two do(h) and me? 😊


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi guys ...i bought a 4th budgie ...i have 3 females ..and the 2 bonded the 3rd "rey" was being bullied ...so bought a 4th to hopefully bond with Rey..and after doing research on ur site..I hope I choose correctly 😳...can u please tell me if my new budgie is female ...her name is Fa
Here's picture


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is definitely a Beautiful little GIRL!

Have you named her "Fa" ?*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Omg I was so scared cause ..I just seen another post with the cere violet like fa's and it said a boy ...phew that scared me thanks for the quick response ....
My four budgies are name doh...rey ...mi ..fa phew thank u

We like music lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well, to me the cere looks very whitish on my computer screen. Is it a translucent pinkish purple color or is it whitish?
Maybe you'd better post another couple of pictures taken in natural light. Try to get the cere from the front if you can.
Now you've made ME nervous!!*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Here is another picture ...are u sure female ..sorry thanks iwas








.panicking


















Here is a couple more flash went off ....female?



StarlingWings said:


> She is very young so the lilac that can be seen with the flash seems most likely like remnants of the "baby cere" color.
> 
> I do think at this time that she is female. In a few weeks if you posted another photo or two that would help confirm!


Thank you I will post a pic again in a couple weeks

The colour I see with my eyes is definitely lilac .. with definite white circles around nostril holes ...is that normal for a young female


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Still looks female to me but let's see what @wmcburke and @StarlingWings have to say.
I don't want to be responsible for giving you inaccurate information -- now I'm worried I may be wrong!
It looks like the last two pictures were taken with flash.

If the cere is a dark blueish color on the bottom then you may well have a male.
Flash washes out the color. That's why it is important the pictures be taken in natural light with no flash and no direct sunlight.

My computer doesn't give me the best color representation so...*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Still looks female to me but let's see what @wmcburke and @StarlingWings have to say.
> I don't want to be responsible for giving you inaccurate information -- now I'm worried I may be wrong!
> It looks like the last two pictures were taken with flash.
> 
> ...


The cere looks lilac to me ...with white around the nostrils



horribleyear20 said:


> The cere looks lilac to me ...with white around the nostrils


 here's a picture taken earlier 
flash didn't go off....its dark up here in Canada already ..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is very young so the lilac that can be seen with the flash seems most likely like remnants of the "baby cere" color. 

I do think at this time that she is female. In a few weeks if you posted another photo or two that would help confirm!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes; males do not have defined circles of white around their nostrils!


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

But you still feel she's a girl ...at this point... with lilac



StarlingWings said:


> Yes; males do not have defined circles of white around their nostrils!


Thank you sorry I read that wrong ..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Phew! I feel better now that Star has confirmed my thoughts that Fa is female!!*


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Phew! I feel better now that Star has confirmed my thoughts that Fa is female!!*


thank you so much ....


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi ..OK here is q couple of daylight pictures of Fa...maybe show gender clearer

















And one more of Fa


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry tried to open last nights conversation...couldn't get it to open ...but I was asked to send a daylight picture of my new budgie Fa .... you guys believed her to be a girl..but wanted to see a daylight picture ..so here is a couple


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sorry tried to open last nights conversation...couldn't get it to open ...but I was asked to send a daylight picture of my new budgie Fa .... you guys believed her to be a girl..but wanted to see a daylight picture ..so here is a couple
View attachment 260258

View attachment 260257


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Phew! I feel better now that Star has confirmed my thoughts that Fa is female!!*


Here is the daylight pictures you requested ......you guys sounded pretty sure she was female....I will send again I'm couple weeks ...here's pics
















in daylight


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She still looks female to me  I'll look forward to the photos in a few weeks as well to confirm~


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Great thank u


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Still looks female to me as well!*


----------



## wwmills4 (Nov 2, 2021)

horribleyear20 said:


> Hi guys ...i bought a 4th budgie ...i have 3 females ..and the 2 bonded the 3rd "rey" was being bullied ...so bought a 4th to hopefully bond with Rey..and after doing research on ur site..I hope I choose correctly 😳...can u please tell me if my new budgie is female ...her name is Fa
> Here's picture
> View attachment 260237


Are the first two do(h) and me? 😊


----------

